# anybody use old school redline odkd tweeters?



## bulldoggg (Mar 24, 2011)

So a few years ago I was having some work done to my car at this super ridiculous high end shop and the owner of the shop tells me he swears by these redline odkd tweets and that they're the best thing in the world and blah blah blah. Said he couldn't get them anymore but "oh if he only could". So I'm wondering if any of you out there are using these things and if so do they live up to the hype?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I used a pair back in the late 90s/early 00s. They were insanely loud and IIRC played quite low. That was the first time I have ever used full sized tweeters. I wish I had a chance to play with them with active processing back then. I ended up giving them away when the faceplate foam bagan to deteriorate though.


----------



## doobious62 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dude, my friends and I called them 'Pink Panthers", because we had them in the dash of our Cutlass/Regal(we all had between 81 and 88s). Where we parked for football and baseball practice there was no shade. The sun faded all our tweets to this bubble gum pink. After they faded, our pyramid amps just ripped them to shreds.


----------



## copter (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/148251-g-s-redline-ev-od-kd-rare.html


----------

